# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Misoprostol i Mifepristone

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś zastosował ten zestaw? http://www.glogow24.com/wp-content/u...05/11495-2.JPG
Dodam, że to 7 tydzień ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://kielce.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/66/15/cec1e09b.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo.

----------

